# Picture Time



## ucmba

This place has no pictures! Come on guys!


----------



## ucmba

picture2


----------



## ucmba

picture3


----------



## ucmba

picture4


----------



## ucmba

picture5


----------



## DaveC

DAYAMNNNNNN

fantastic!!!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Great Pics, UCMBA! Kinda makes my mouth start to water. Mmmmmm........


----------



## mr.c

UMMMMMMM.....cigar king on saturday then ?????



:r 


joe


----------



## seagarsmoker




----------



## LeafHog

nice pics. love the RyJ


----------



## ucmba

LeafHog said:


> nice pics. love the RyJ


1985's!


----------



## LeafHog

ucmba said:


> 1985's!


If you could hear me typing you would notice a splashing sound from all the drool on the keyboard!


----------



## dayplanner

Very nice!


----------



## Artie97

RASS


----------



## Artie97

Trini Farm House


----------



## DaveC

bloomin' goodies


----------



## dayplanner

About 4 years old


----------



## Brandon

Come on Ron ... how many times do I have to look at those pictures.... over and over and over?


----------



## Matt R

[No message]


----------



## MoTheMan

Oooohh!! Aaaahh!!

Nice pictures. Makes me drool (need a towel).

:w


----------



## coppertop

I'm green with ENVY....................

Nice pics guys. All of them.


----------



## ucmba

now we're talkin'! Nice FdH Dave!~


----------



## poker

Damn, and all I have is this friggin thing LMAO




:r :r


----------



## Mayor

poker said:


> Damn, and all I have is this friggin thing LMAO


That thing looks like a long turd! :BS


----------



## floydp

staring with envy.......... dang.... mmmmmmm....... cigar envy! GREAT PICS

hehehehehe teasing 

You know every once in awhile I get a surprise like that when my 7 year old grandson forgets to wipe and flush!!! :BS


----------



## Lost Sailor

let me give this a whirl...


----------



## ucmba

Lost Sailor said:


> let me give this a whirl...


sweet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lost Sailor

I need to work on my focus...  just got the PLPC's!


----------



## Lost Sailor

and some millenium pyramides...


----------



## MoTheMan

LostSailor,

Nice pics. You must have some very discerning taste buds!

Dude, you're up there in Gorilla status as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## motortown

tasty!!!

:r :r


----------



## Lost Sailor

MoTheMan said:


> LostSailor,
> 
> Nice pics. You must have some very discerning taste buds!
> 
> Dude, you're up there in Gorilla status as far as I'm concerned.


Thank you,Mo!Coming from you that means quite a bit to me!


----------



## Brandon

....


----------



## Brandon

.,.,.,./,


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Artie97 said:


> RASS


Gotta Get me a box of RASS.


----------



## MoTheMan

Brandon!! :SM


----------



## MoTheMan

*Cohiba DC EL*


----------



## MoTheMan

*Montecristo Robusto Millinium Jar*


----------



## WillyGT

DAMN those look REALLY NIce


----------



## LasciviousXXX

HOLY CRAP!! So that's what Bruce5 was so excited about. He was telling me about the Monte Millenium Jar. You must've turned him onto it Mo, Damn you


----------



## MoTheMan

*Re: More Picture Time*

*Montecristo C EL*


----------



## LasciviousXXX

*Re: More Picture Time*

Damn MO, any chance you want to share?


----------



## MoTheMan

He He He!!

I think Santa Claus thinks I'm being very naughty right about now!!


----------



## MoTheMan

*H. Upmann Sir Winston (Sir Winnie)*


----------



## MoTheMan

*Re: Still more Picture Time*

*Some Domestics!!*

*Ashton VSG Enchantment*


----------



## MoTheMan

*Re: Yet One More Picture Time*

*CAO Black (Churchill)*


----------



## MoTheMan

Boy, I'm having some late night fun here.

I tell you fellow LLG's, just the first set of pictures posted on this thread got me so drooling (they were soooo goood to look at) that I had to post a few pictures of my own!!  :w


----------



## MoTheMan

*Cohiba Seleccion Reserva*  :w


----------



## MoTheMan

*Partagas Lonsdale (Cabinet)*


----------



## MoTheMan

*Re: Picture Time Again!!*

*Cohiba Seleccion Reserva (again)* :w 
*Mmm! Yummy! * :w


----------



## MoTheMan

*Re: Picture Time (Yet One More Time)*

*Bolivar Chico
Ramon Allones Bits of Havana
H. Upmann Petit Upmann*


----------



## MoTheMan

*A certain LLG's Cabinet Humidor* :u :w


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Ok Mo, that settles it. I'm coming to your house


----------



## Lost Sailor

Very nice,Mo!


----------



## Artie97

Awesome Mo! :w


----------



## MocoBird

And with over 4 years of ageing in the humi these puppys are gonna be smooth man!!! Notice the yellow cello? Anybody know when these are out of there sic period?


----------



## Pablo

Great pics! I love seeing these. If you want you can post them to the photo section at Top25cigar as well.

http://www.top25cigar.com/a_apps/aig/gallery.asp


----------



## IHT

those big butts are made with "cuban seed," so you know they'll be smooth.

:tpd: 
:gn :fu


----------



## IHT

unfortunately, my stash isn't as vast that will allow me to sit entire boxes aside for aging, totally untouched. and, of course, most of mine dont' have original markings... 

anyway, nice photos guys... :c


----------



## zemekone

DAMN! I have to go take a cold shower


----------



## IHT

pds said:


> Great pics! I love seeing these. If you want you can post them to the photo section at Top25cigar as well.
> 
> http://www.top25cigar.com/a_apps/aig/gallery.asp


how long before they are actually allowed to be seen once they're uploaded? i uploaded one, wanted to see what it looked like, and now i can't find it.


----------



## MoTheMan

IHT said:


> how long before they are actually allowed to be seen once they're uploaded? i uploaded one, wanted to see what it looked like, and now i can't find it.


Had trouble uploading pictures in T25C before. Figure that's why I'm posting more here.

This is a great post. I've still got many more pictures that'll be keeping me busy for at least another day or two just getting them cropped/re-sized, etc...

We've been needing a string like this for a looong time.

Now keep in mind CL, none of those boxes look like that now. A lot of these pictures were taken when I first stumbled on these boxes when they were brand new.


----------



## Churchlady

Sigh... you just like watching the rest of us figure out how to get drool out of our keyboards....


----------



## MoTheMan

*RyJ Mille Fleurs*


----------



## Matt R

[No message]


----------



## Matt R




----------



## Matt R

[No message]


----------



## Matt R

[No message]


----------



## MoTheMan

*La Corona Coronas*


----------



## Matt R




----------



## MoTheMan

*Cabanas y Carbajal Chiquitos*


----------



## MoTheMan

*Whoa!!
Dig the writing on that cellophane. Ah! The perks of fame.* :w


----------



## MoTheMan

*Ramon Allones Corona (Cabinet) *


----------



## Churchlady

Stooooopp!!! I can't take anymore!!!!


----------



## IHT

MoTheMan said:


> *La Corona Coronas*


i've had some of those (from you). very tasty.

i love that ball and bat from MattR.


----------



## MoTheMan

*Luis Rey the Saint*

*Luis Rey The Saint, Double Corona (Cabinet)*


----------



## Lost Sailor

Damn you guys!! :tg


----------



## Brandon

70's Celes Finos


----------



## MoTheMan

*Oh Man.

I am drooling. I am drooling!!* :w


----------



## dayplanner

Man, I really could use a smoke right now....this thread is killing me.

I'll try to get some pictures up soon


----------



## Brandon

....


----------



## Brandon

,,,,,


----------



## Brandon

.,.,.,.


----------



## Brandon

,,,.,.,..


----------



## Brandon

,,,/...


----------



## Butch

Man I cannot wait to have a stogie, I agree with the others, I am drooling and this thread is killing me.


----------



## IHT

what sucks is seeing someone post cigars that i'm after.

like brandons photos of the Partagas Serie du conns; LGC MdO #4s.

someone else and those monte robustos... damn.

ugh... now i'm sitting here thinking of all the per-diem money i've saved up here in alaska.. hmmm... i've only used about $300 out of the $1300 i was allowed, i fly home in 5 days.... 

"i just can't do it, captain... the corporate card needs to stay clear... only food, hotel, and car rentals are to be charged."


----------



## Matt R

Ummmmmmmm.... Punch #1's.....


----------



## Cdnwhiskey

Lord tunderin' Jesus...my calvins are sticky!!

GREAT PICS!!....more please


----------



## MocoBird

Alright...No more big butts...How about some Sig2's....


----------



## MocoBird

HdM Petit Robustos...


----------



## kamikaiguy

No! No! please stop!!! I can't go anymore. No! No! Ohhhhhh!!!! Yes! Yes! Yes! 

Can I smoke a cigar now.


----------



## ucmba

newly in


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

You guys are killin me! :c I'm smokin sumpin good tonite! Gotta overcome this cigar envy!

GoatLocker


----------



## Cdnwhiskey

GOAT LOCKER said:


> You guys are killin me! :c I'm smokin sumpin good tonite! Gotta overcome this cigar envy!
> 
> GoatLocker


GoatLocker..ya big brute!!
Cigar envy eh??..funny how these gars resemble a certain part of the male anatomy...hmmmm..makes me wonder..


----------



## IHT

ucmba,

what in the hell are those? i notice the 5th avenue products in yellow (europe), and then the 15 jahre (15 year)...

but what are those VRs? i've never seen/heard of those before.


----------



## DaveC

whoa mama


----------



## ucmba

IHT said:


> ucmba,
> 
> what in the hell are those? i notice the 5th avenue products in yellow (europe), and then the 15 jahre (15 year)...
> 
> but what are those VRs? i've never seen/heard of those before.


some special format for the 5th ave - DaveC turned me on to these!!!!!!!!


----------



## partagaspete

Mo...Please stop..or send me just one...just one of any of those b.e.utiful smokes..(blatant mooch attempt). seriously though. Those are some tasties. years of hobbiest pride. enjoy!

T


----------



## Nely

damn Mo stop doing that to us, I'm drooling. Ok, new rule: if you post a pic you need to send me stick of what you post.


----------



## MoTheMan

Nely said:


> damn Mo stop doing that to us, I'm drooling. Ok, new rule: if you post a pic you need to send me stick of what you post.


Gotta come herf with us, dude.

Most herfs I know are pretty generous.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo

*Re: Luis Rey the Saint*



MoTheMan said:


> *Luis Rey The Saint, Double Corona (Cabinet)*


These are the Double Coronas Im going to get whatever the result may be in the best Double Corona-poll...

Edit: What?? No picture!!


----------



## jimmy

ucmba said:


> some special format for the 5th ave - DaveC turned me on to these!!!!!!!!


they look like dog turds. probably some fake junk 

jimmy


----------



## WACigar

This really is painful; however, I can't help but look...


----------



## Bruce5

Just when I thought I was starting to get some good sh*t!
:fu :fu :fu :fu


----------



## MoTheMan

Bruce,

Where's the picture of that beautiful new 2000 stick humidor of yours!!


----------



## Brandon

expanded pic of cigars in very 1st post (early 80's ERDM panatela largas)


----------



## Bruce5

MoTheMan said:


> Bruce,
> 
> Where's the picture of that beautiful new 2000 stick humidor of yours!!


.
Camera is in the office.


----------



## Bruce5

Brandon,
You have my vote for best pix.


----------



## DaveC

Brandon said:


> ,,,.,.,..


OMG, i would cut off my right arm and staple it to my forehead for a box of those.


----------



## Brandon

Bruce5 said:


> Brandon,
> You have my vote for best pix.


Preeshate it. Just send me 10 boxes of your best cigars, and I will photograph them for you :w


----------



## NASHVILLETITANS

[No message]


----------



## MoTheMan

*Don't forget San Cristobal*

*Let's not forget San Cristobal de La Habana El Morro (DC)*


----------



## MoTheMan

*SLR Churchill Tubed* This cigar supposedly doesn't exist.


----------



## MoTheMan

DANG!!

While trying to post the last picture the server shut me out. Lost stuff I was working on in other windows.


OK, one more picture.


----------



## MoTheMan

*Vagueros Especiales No.1*


----------



## motortown

WOW!!!
So many great pics! This thread is headed for the Hall of Fame!! Keep'em coming!!

John


----------



## IHT

sure, but by the time Mo's done photographing and uploading ALL his cigars for us, alex rodriguez will be in the _baseball_ hall of fame!! :tg


----------



## IHT

anyone else hope that brandon or mo is their secret santa?


----------



## MoTheMan

Oh man!!

Those Monte A's look awesome!!


----------



## zemekone

I think its time to move this to the HAll of Fame!


----------



## AAlmeter

pic is about a year old....Ive managed to trim down the contents quite a bit since then


----------



## Lamar

Great idea...this is a classic thread. The R&J's belong on the cover of CA.


----------



## Artie97

PSS #2


----------



## Secret Santa

Nice pictures CS gorillas. This is a true Hall of Fame thread.

Santa's very pleased with your cigar sophistication & dedication. So on my fateful run in 2 weeks I'll be making a special stop in Havana to stock up. They know me well down there; and on the 24th they keep the Partagas store open late for me. I'm sure that all the good Brothers and Sisters Of The Leaf will be getting some very nice gifts this year. I may even bring a sleigh trailer to pick up some extra cigar goodies.

Fidel promised not to aim his aircraft missles at me -- he did that in 1996 and I swore he'd get nothing but coal lumps for him, his children, his children's children and his childrens' children's children!! But sad, no Mojitos for Santa while he's flying. When he gets back to the North Pole Mrs. Claus always has hot cider & rum waiting for him.
Have a Merry Christmas everyone.*


*And a Happy Hanukka, Kwanza, and Eid.


----------



## MocoBird

ISOM Humi....


----------



## brianp

how the heck do you do this ?


----------



## brianp

ha...ha...I'm a computer wizard


----------



## brianp

comes with a guard dog


----------



## Lamar

Hats off to UCMBA for starting this thread. This series has Hall of Fame all over it.


----------



## IHT

it will be HOF worthy once Lamar posts photos of his humi!!


----------



## Bruce5

I vote this one for thread of the year!


----------



## Heartpumper

We need to see Bruce5's new humidor!

Mine attached- new acquisitions and 7 boxes on the way.


----------



## brianp

1492.......one of only five cigars I dream about


----------



## DaveC

D#1's


----------



## DaveC

davi's


----------



## DaveC

edmundo


----------



## DaveC

customs rolled  




great job UCMBA, this is a very memorable post.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

DaveC said:


> customs rolled


Oh man, that one hurt Dave.


----------



## zemekone

DaveC said:


> customs rolled
> 
> great job UCMBA, this is a very memorable post.


Thoses bastards! oh the humanity


----------



## motortown

Geez, Dave. It's like I'm bi-polar, or something. I get all geeked seeing those sweet Davi 1s, and then I see the hacked Cohibas, and it's like somebody ran over my dog. That hurts, man.

Have they no decency or honor?


----------



## MocoBird

DaveC said:


> customs rolled


I think I would almost prefer getting a letter from customs then having to live thru the horror and shock of opening up that box and seeing that!!! That's not even counting the months of counseling I would have to endure just to be able to return to a somewhat normal life style again..


----------



## IHT

DaveC said:


> customs rolled


looks like they're aging well.


----------



## MoTheMan

*Hemingway Classic Maduro*


----------



## MoTheMan

*Opus X 'A' [In Individual Coffin]*


----------



## MoTheMan

*AF Anejo No. 48*


----------



## MoTheMan

*Padron 1964 Anniversario Exclusivo*


----------



## Heartpumper

Everybody is showing full boxes! How do you NOT smoke 'em?


----------



## brianp

Heartpumper said:


> Everybody is showing full boxes! How do you NOT smoke 'em?


Speaking of not smoking 'em...I started this bad habit of collecting all of a specific size. I'm not sure what to do when / if I complete my collection....smoke em' or take them to my grave.
The Corona Gorda Collection is missing Davidoff 5000; Cubatobacco 1492 (see Matt R); and La Flor de Cano.


----------



## brianp

If that bad habit was not enough...I've started to collect Robustos.
The Cohiba Reserva is still in its' own box.
I'm still hunting for a Dunhill Cabinetta and a La Flor de Cano that won't require taking out a second mortgage. I should have got into collecting baseball cards.


----------



## Bruce5

brianp said:


> Speaking of not smoking 'em...I started this bad habit of collecting all of a specific size. I'm not sure what to do when / if I complete my collection....smoke em' or take them to my grave.
> The Corona Gorda Collection is missing Davidoff 5000; Cubatobacco 1492 (see Matt R); and La Flor de Cano.


.
Brian, 
More impressive than the assortment of cigars are those cute little home
made bands. It shows creativity with a little bit of anal retention. 
.
How did you make them?


----------



## brianp

Bruce5 said:


> .
> Brian,
> More impressive than the assortment of cigars are those cute little home
> made bands. It shows creativity with a little bit of anal retention.
> .
> How did you make them?


Computer (still use Lotus 1-2-3), scissors & tape.
Now with cabs coming with bands...maybe I should go replace the bandless ones.
It's funny you picked up on the anal retention....I have four boxes that I stopped smoking because they got down to thirteen cigars (neatly fills the bottom of the box)....I need help.


----------



## Bruce5

brianp said:


> Computer (still use Lotus 1-2-3), scissors & tape.
> Now with cabs coming with bands...maybe I should go replace the bandless ones.
> It's funny you picked up on the anal retention....I have four boxes that I stopped smoking because they got down to thirteen cigars (neatly fills the bottom of the box)....I need help.


.
I'll have to try it, recently had a couple no-banders that got mixed up. 
Could not tell until I smoked 'em. 
.


----------



## IHT

someone on CW puts group buys together on self-sticking blank bands. i think 1f1fan just got some from someone, maybe PM him about it.


----------



## The Privateer

Fellas,

Here's a link to those self-made labels that we use on ASC. It's a Word document:
http://www.hits-buffalo.com/asc/Cigar Label.doc

Or if you prefer a html link:
http://www.hits-buffalo.com/asc/asc_documents.htm

Hope this helps,
/Alvin


----------



## Fredster

Heartpumper said:


> We need to see Bruce5's new humidor!
> 
> Mine attached- new acquisitions and 7 boxes on the way.


Joe,
The cabinet turned out very nice. Can't wait to see it up close Sat. night. :al :w


----------



## dayplanner

IHT said:


> someone on CW puts group buys together on self-sticking blank bands. i think 1f1fan just got some from someone, maybe PM him about it.


Yep, I've got some on the way. I will also try the word template above and see how that works. I heard it's best to print them with a laser printer, bubble-jets and ink-jets tend to smear.

Bruce5, if you need some just shoot me a PM.


----------



## Pablo

MoTheMan said:


> Had trouble uploading pictures in T25C before. Figure that's why I'm posting more here.
> 
> This is a great post. I've still got many more pictures that'll be keeping me busy for at least another day or two just getting them cropped/re-sized, etc...
> 
> We've been needing a string like this for a looong time.
> 
> Now keep in mind CL, none of those boxes look like that now. A lot of these pictures were taken when I first stumbled on these boxes when they were brand new.


I have a picture feature I can add for this forum. It basically allows each user to have a "picture gallery" for ithers to visit. I think it has a large overall one as well. I'll look into installing it.


----------



## cigartexan

Ok I guess I'll put up some pics


----------



## cigartexan

[No message]


----------



## cigartexan

[No message]


----------



## cigartexan

[No message]


----------



## cigartexan

*And one of my favorites, for all you Cohiba whores:*


----------



## sirwood

_...must...get...more...cigars...._


----------



## PaulMac

ya'll make me sad that I no longer have a free hosting site for pics...anybody who knows of a hosting site for free since I do be unemployed and paying for school at the moment, please pm me

PaulMac


----------



## MoTheMan

*Por LLaranga Lonsdale*


----------



## MoTheMan

*Hoyo de Monterey Churchill*


----------



## MoTheMan

*Hemingway Classic/Signature/Untold Story Maduros*


----------



## Cdnwhiskey

You'se are "made" guys aren't you??...how else would you get these fine shipments of "contraband"??... LOL  

Tony would be proud


----------



## IHT

PaulMac, you don't need a hosting site. you can upload the photo when you reply, as an attachment.


----------



## motortown

cigartexan said:


> *And one of my favorites, for all you Cohiba whores:*


OMG!!!

Now that's what I'm talking 'bout!!!!!


----------



## InfrnalSky

I would love to post some pictures, but I have taken too many and I don't know which ones to use, so here is a link to my photos:

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/infrnalsky/my_photos

Enjoy!

Eddie


----------



## dayplanner

InfrnalSky said:


> I would love to post some pictures, but I have taken too many and I don't know which ones to use, so here is a link to my photos:
> 
> http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/infrnalsky/my_photos
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Eddie


Eddie,

Fine looking collection of cigars you have there!


----------



## MoTheMan

*Flor de Cano Predelicto Tubulares and Selectos*


----------



## MoTheMan

InfrnalSky said:


> I would love to post some pictures, but I have taken too many and I don't know which ones to use, so here is a link to my photos:
> 
> http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/infrnalsky/my_photos
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Eddie


InfrnalSky,

I'd go ahead & post most of them. They're awesome pictures.

Just imagine a visitor surfing CS when they happen upon this thread in the Hall of Fame. They not only start to drool, but start thinking of CS as one cool place to hang out. I tell you, this string is a good advertisement for the kinds of palates, sophistication, dedication, deep interest, and devotion of the people here at CS.

I've just about finished posting cigar pictures from my files and have had several people contact me to ask if, with so many cigars, I'd be interested in selling or auctioning off a few (especially AF Maduros & Anejos). Well, sorry to say, that I've already sold off or auctioned most that I do not smoke on a regular basis (to some very lucky people), and many of the boxes that I have left (including some of the cabinets) no longer look like that, they're more than half empty right now (LOL  ). Sad that I can't accomodate some of you, but I'm sure we'll get to herf together sometime.

A question I want to pose here is this. The pictures I've posted have been from a folder where I already had pictures stored. I still have many boxes of cigars (Domestics & ISOM's) that are in good picture condition (i.e. intact or nearly intact and in good condition for picture taking). I wonder if I should take the time for more pictures to post. I'd like to get some feedback on this fro some of you LLG's.


----------



## Secret Santa

cigartexan said:


> *And one of my favorites, for all you Cohiba whores:*


Santa loves a good Cohiba.

But just in case some of you herfs out there didn't know, Cohiba also makes a Pyramid shape that's avaiable in a box of 25 in certain, select markets. If you look in the picture at the box stack on the left, you'll see that the 4th box down says Pyramid on it.

Someone has asked Santa for some of those this year!!


----------



## InfrnalSky

Thanks Mo, I feel honored for you posting my pictures. If you want more of a specific cigar, feel free to ask. I also have a box of Cohiba DCs and Monte Cs, but for some reason Yahoo says the photos are corrupt (yet I can view them just fine on my computer). Just let me know.

Eddie


----------



## LasciviousXXX

MoTheMan said:


> A question I want to pose here is this. The pictures I've posted have been from a folder where I already had pictures stored. I still have many boxes of cigars (Domestics & ISOM's) that are in good picture condition (i.e. intact or nearly intact and in good condition for picture taking). I wonder if I should take the time for more pictures to post. I'd like to get some feedback on this fro some of you LLG's.


Uh......... Hell YEAH!!! Mo, I look at this thread all the time and am constantly drooling all over my damn keyboard, I especially love the pic of your cabinet humidor, damn that's classy. I would love it if you posted some more pics. I think all of the LLG's appreciate the effort you put in to post these pics. They give us something to look forward to


----------



## MoTheMan

LasciviousXXX said:


> Uh......... Hell YEAH!!! Mo, I look at this thread all the time and am constantly drooling all over my damn keyboard, I especially love the pic of your cabinet humidor, damn that's classy. I would love it if you posted some more pics. I think all of the LLG's appreciate the effort you put in to post these pics. They give us something to look forward to


Thanks!!

BTW, that cabinet humidor's not mine, it's Poker's. It's also posted on his home URL here, Poker's Home Page

Alright, it'll take a few days, but I'll get some more pictures & post them.


----------



## ju1c3r

monte ash, cuaba, coro, cohiba double corona (bloody expensive)...


----------



## Pablo

The Gallery feature will be up and running within the week. If you want to see what it will look like, go to:

http://www.photopost.com/forum/

We're having fun now!


----------



## ucmba

pds said:


> The Gallery feature will be up and running within the week. If you want to see what it will look like, go to:
> 
> http://www.photopost.com/forum/
> 
> We're having fun now!


awesome - a space for more cigar ****!!!!!!!


----------



## DaveC

fresh.....


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Mmmmmmm I can almost smell them.......


----------



## MoTheMan

Mmmmmm!!
Drroooooool.


----------



## Artie97

Dave,you lucky dog :w


----------



## dayplanner

DAAAAYUM!

Dave...go ahead and post the Sublimes to while you're at it....


----------



## IHT

did i miss a release of the 2004 HdM ELs? what are those, or did i forget about them? they look like robustos.


----------



## jimmy

IHT said:


> did i miss a release of the 2004 HdM ELs? what are those, or did i forget about them? they look like robustos.


i am sure it's just dave and some more of his "fancy fakes"

jimmy
:tpd:


----------



## DaveC

jimmy said:


> i am sure it's just dave and some more of his "fancy fakes"
> 
> jimmy
> :tpd:


the fanciest :SM

don't hate the player Jimmy, hate the game :bx


----------



## SMOKOZUNA

Nice Box Dave!! The cigar in the middle is a bit too oily. Send it to me and I'll wipe it down for you. :SM


----------



## ilikecigars

:SM the great smoko has spoken.....

damn dave them hoyos look....well, OH BOYO!


----------



## IHT

are they like Especials EL #1s or something?


----------



## IHT

IHT said:


> it will be HOF worthy once Lamar posts photos of his humi!!


a-ha!!

i saw that arlin liss was on, so i went back to his site and scoped out his awesome humidors...

and guess what i FOUND?

NOW it should be HOF worthy.


----------



## Jeff

IHT said:


> and guess what i FOUND?


That is one bad a#$ humidor. Its like a work of art. :w


----------



## floydp

Wow that is nothing short of awesome....... speechless. :w


----------



## P-Town Smokes

Oh sure, Big showoffs, make newbies cry  Well, well my dad can beat up your dad :bx


----------



## Lost Sailor

We haven't had any pictures for a while so how about some PSD #1's :w


----------



## LasciviousXXX

You know, going through this thread again I just have to say that we have a great group of guys here with a lot of knowledge and experience. 

Awesome pics as well and whenever I'm at work and jonesing for a smoke I always come to this thread to drool over all the special stuff. Thanx to all the guys who keep posting pics, it makes my day better.

So........ BUMP.... I guess


----------



## levell3

Brandon said:


> ,,,.,.,..


Sweet mother of gawd, what are these and how did you get them?!

OK, the picture did not transfer but it is what looks like the monte milleniums in a double corona size?!


----------



## Brandon

H Upmann Club Epicur, petit corona


----------



## Fredster

Rudolpho Taboada Dom Perignon's.


----------



## MoTheMan

*Mmmm, Mmmmm!!!!!* :w


----------



## DaveC

there's a tremendous amount of speculation going on right now about the LCDH TJ's "taboadas" recently sold vs during his past visit. 
There are a few threads going on right now at another forum about them not being authentic Taboada rolled cigars, and of inferior quality, here's the link for more info...

http://forums.cigarweekly.com/viewtopic.php?t=95952

i personally do not own any of these cigars, but smoked a DP last year that was a creamy treat! just figured if anyone hadn't read this that it might be informative. :w


----------



## dayplanner

Dave, I think they pulled that thread. I didn't get a chance to read it before they did.....whats the 411?


----------



## DaveC

this thread was done asking why the initial was pulled. much of the original story is there.


----------



## Fredster

hmmmmm interesting. When I first go these cigars I thought they were a bit underfilled. All of the Taboadas I've smoked in the past were not rolled like that. The smell was just incredible though. I have smoked a couple and they are very good. They start out very strong but after an inch or so they settle into a nice creamy taste that is still very full. Now this is my first D.P., but I have smoked many of Taboadas Salomones over the years. If these are indeed fakes then someone has figured out his blend. I am probably going to fly out to T.J. in Feb. ( my birthday) to meet Taboada and get some more smokes. I guess then we'll know for sure. I'm sure he can tell with a glance if it's his product or not.


----------



## Matt R

I smoked a DP Blend Toboada on Saturday a.m. It was from Rudolfo's visit to TJ in July of '04. I had one fresh from the bench, well, a day old or so, and it was a pretty good smoke, albeit a bit stout. This one however, was a huge disappointment. Terrible flavors of sub-par tobacco, IMO.


----------



## Fredster

Matt R said:


> I smoked a DP Blend Toboada on Saturday a.m. It was from Rudolfo's visit to TJ in July of '04. I had one fresh from the bench, well, a day old or so, and it was a pretty good smoke, albeit a bit stout. This one however, was a huge disappointment. Terrible flavors of sub-par tobacco, IMO.


Matt, 
Which one was bad, the July 04?


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Smo pics These were never very dark OR oily, but they're slowly coming around.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

When will THIS box ever be broken up? Who knows.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

This box is mighty light...in color and in taste. A pretty light lonsdale for a Bolivar. One from the disco list that could prob stay on the shelf.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Exclusivos -1


----------



## Darb85

Im gonna cry. I wish i had more than 3 cigars right now-no cigar shop locally, no money doesnt help either. Beautiful pictures. 

WHY!!! why must you torture us noobs. :hn


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

RASS nuffssaid


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Salamones or Distinguidos...forgot. Sallies I think


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Lonsdales again, oilier view


----------



## Darb85

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Lonsdales again, oilier view


stop STOP!!!! ILL TALK ILL TALK. NO MORE TORTURE. STOP MAKING ME CRY!!! :hn


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Exclusivos Closeup


----------



## DsrtDog

WOW!!!! And I passed on the scratch and sniff version for my laptop display


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Some Culebras.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

My favorite cigar, the Bolivar Petit Corona


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Messin with Coppertop's ability to breathe....JUL 03


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

The House Favorite??


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Presidentes 04


----------



## jimmy

i suggest you definitely break into that box of cuaba solomones, they are excellent! i've been through almost 2 boxes now.

a question, do some boli PC cabs come without bands?
jimmy
:tpd:


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

They started putting them on all cabinets last year, so you can still find cabinets without bands, but they're dryng up fast.


----------



## Brandon

Every single cigar currently in production now comes with a band... no matter what type of packaging they come in.


----------



## cigartexan

Excuse the spooge on that pic


----------



## IHT

8 boxes of BGMs? :al


----------



## Lost Sailor

"Holy Crap!!"  I yelled when I saw that...then my cat clawed the sh#t out of me(she was on my lap sleeping) as I cursed and screamed some more... :sb
ARRRGHH!!


----------



## Darb85

WHY!!! why must you torture us noobs like that.

Looks like you got a nice bunch of cigars


----------



## cigartexan

Well they're not all mine! I just kept 2, the rest for good friends. I just thought the picture turned out cool. The original looks good, but due to size limits, this one looks bad. I did add it to my gallery, looks much better in there.


----------



## pinokio

cigartexan said:


> Well they're not all mine! I just kept 2, the rest for good friends. I just thought the picture turned out cool. The original looks good, but due to size limits, this one looks bad. I did add it to my gallery, looks much better in there.


Man, your friends must surely lloooooovve you!
Great mouth watering pics. :w


----------



## MocoBird

cigartexan said:


> I just kept 2, the rest for good friends.


 Why can't we be friends? I wanna be your friend too!


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

I'll weasel back with some regular smokes. Still, I shall smoke them.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Ahhhh, the crusty Sanchos. The smell of these cigars is a wonder to behold.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Actually alot darker than these look. Damn flash.


----------



## WillyGT

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Some Culebras.


Dude you still have any of those?? How are theY, and for how much were they?? they look great


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Oh, yeaah, I still have a full box minus the 25th single...smoked that. But alas, they ain't making them anymore, maybe they will start again as pressure builds. Hope it doesn't play out like the gold medals did. I ordered three boxes a long time ago and haven't seen another box, not one I trust anyway.
And as generous as I am, I am afraid I am holding onto these for awhile...at least til another run comes from la fabrica. hehe

Oops...I think they were 75 dollars a box and they are awesome considering the fact they are machine made. Best burning cigar ever...which is ironic.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

I guess I had to do another shot. The flash was making things wash out. All in all though, this is a nice lil digital camera. Glad my other one crapped out


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Sixers


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Sixers


----------



## MiamiE

after seeing One Lonely Smoker's amazing collection i have to bring this back from the dead!


----------



## poloboy7

Absolutely incredible. I am in complete awe. I want a cigar soo bad right now.


----------



## dayplanner

Baby pictures or ISOM's...

It is a close call


----------



## ucmba

11111


----------



## LasciviousXXX

I know this thread is a little stale but I just had to revive it cause I can spend HOURS just droolin' over all the great pictures in this thread.

Enjoy!


----------



## ucmba

another then...02 Por Larranaga Lonsdales


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Thanx for starting this thread UCMBA. I constantly refer back to this thread for the drool factor. 

Thanx


----------



## ucmba

pleasure!
I would post more pics but I reached my quota MODS!!!!


----------

